# Fool's Day - All the best pranks and fake stories from around the world



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

April Fools’ Day: the day of the year when paranoia reigns and you can’t make it out of the front door without being subjected to a cruel prank. Join us as we keep you informed of the best, worst and downright funniest tricks of April 1st.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...es-from-the-day-we-love-to-hate-10146719.html

Some funny ones


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, I've just played the Pac Man game on Google Maps.

I guess that one was a reverse April Fool, as I really thought it WAS an April Fool


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2015)

I like the BBC Springwatch one about a crocodile nest in Avon Gorge near Bristol. The fact that the sex ratio of hatchlings of many reptile species depends on temperature of nest pile could easily be considered an April Fool.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 2, 2015)

10 stories which look like April Fool's pranks but aren't

Too much dancing on the fight floor!


----------



## ypauly (Apr 2, 2015)

One of our engineers got his manager to ring our local electrical suppliers to speak to Kay Bull about an order query


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

ypauly said:


> One of our engineers got his manager to ring our local electrical suppliers to speak to Kay Bull about an order query



Teehee!    No pay rise for him!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 4, 2015)

I got my Insight on 1 April'


----------

